

Server Side debugging in Chrome Console - craigc
http://chromelogger.com

======
mcrittenden
This is great. Any support for other languages planned at this point? Or just
waiting to see what the community comes up with?

~~~
craigc
PHP and Python are supported now. I have a friend who is going to add Ruby
support. Other than that up in the air.

~~~
mcrittenden
Clojure support would be nice. I'll take a look at that at some point.

Also just realized you're the mousetrap guy. Thanks a lot for all your work!

~~~
craigc
Haha no problem. Check out <http://craig.is/writing/chromelogger/techspecs>
for info on how to write your own library.

